# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet >  Kë kompjuter preferoni, desktop apo laptop?

## mozi_king

Preferoni PC apo laptop?

----------


## no name

_Lloptop_

----------


## soKKol

PC eshte shume me i pershtatshem sepse eshte me komod kur te punosh me te
Ndersa llaptopi ka te mir qe mund shtrihesh ne divan e te punosh por nuk eshte i pershtatshem kur je duke punuar me te

----------


## Davius

Kam nga te dy llojet, dhe nuk mund te them se mund t'i ndaj sipas ndonje preference te theksuar. Per mua jane njejte, vetem se kur perdor kompjuter personal (PC) ndjehem me komod, sepse ai eshte i rregulluar ne tavoline, eshte fix, je ulur ne nje karrige te bute presidenti, qe te jep komforitet ne pune. Ndersa llaptopi eshte pak me ekstravagant sipas meje. Ai eshte per perdorim mobil (levizes), dhe shpesh nuk te krijon ate rehatine e duhur, duke patur ne mendje se ne cdo kohe e cdo moment mund t'ja nderrosh pozicionin. Mua me pelqen me llaptop te shkruaj tekste te gjata ne WORD, sepse ka tastjeren e bute, ndersa per internet dhe sherbime tjera private (administrative/biznesi) perdor kompjuter fix (PC).

----------


## Ardi_Pg_ID

PC = Personal Computer 
Laptopi eshte nje PC mos e ke fjalen Desktop apo Laptop ?

Ardi

----------


## P@R4nOi@C_LorD

Un preferoj Personal Computer , (Desktop) , per mendimin tim eshte me profesional.
Kurse persa i perket laptopave mendoj se jane per raste kur perdoruesit i duhet patjeter te leviz shpesh. Edhe nga cmimet me mire eshte Pc. Kam perdorur dhe rregulluar shume pc dhe laptop , dhe perdorimi dhe rregullimi eshte me  i thjeshte tek pc.

----------


## baaroar

Une perdor tani per tani PC laptop por edhe desktop do ta merr pasi per shume gjera ka shume me teper perparesi.
Theksoj faktin qe tek PC desktop mund te ndryshosh te gjitha pjeset dhe me shpenzime me te vogla krahasuar me PC laptop.
p.sh. me vjen inat qe nuk mund ti ndryshoj kartelen grafike PC laptop.
Pastaj, sa per komodidetin, varet nga perdorimi.

----------


## Mister Enigma

Unë po ashtu i kam të dytë (edhe pse laptopin tash për tash e kam në defekt). Gjithsesi kompjuteri në tryezë është më i mirë për punë dhe për operacione që duhet të bëhen shpejt dhe pa komoditet të tepruar. Laptopin e pata blerë për ta përdorur kur nuk ka rrymë dhe për raste emergjente pra për punë kur s'e kam kompjutein në tryezë. Sidomos laptopi im IBM e ka tastierën e papërshtatshme që nuk të jep shumë kënaqësi për të punuar me të kur ka rrymë. Po nganjëherë nga shtrati ka lezet të merresh me laptopin. Sidomos kur zgjohem nga gjumi dhe kontrolloj emailin shpejt e shpejt në laptop.  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Qendi

_Punoj Me Te Dy Llojet Por Me Se Shumti Punoj Dhe E Preferoj Lap-Topin_

----------


## YaSmiN

Kam punuar nga te dy llojet por me shume preferoj Laptopin ,3 vjet tani vetem Laptop perdor.

----------


## brooklyn2007

Lloptop  :pa dhembe:

----------


## land

I kam te dyja,por shumicen e kohes perdor laptop,me nje smart phone prapa futem ne internet kudo qe te jem,shpesh here perdor dhe palmare.

----------


## evalt83

preferoj PC, sepse e  shfrytezoj mbi te gjitha per lojra dhe e axhornij kur kam nevoj.
Ndersa llaptop eshte i limituar, eshte per pune me te thjeshta

----------


## Nyx

Punoj me te dy llojet e kompjuterave, desktop ne pune e shkolle, kurse laptop ne shpi. Do thoja se te dy kan te mirat e veta, po me shum pelqej laptop-in, se eshte me i lehte per tu perdorur ne vende te ndryshme, nqs ia di  mire hilet nuk ke nevoje te paguash as per lidhjet e internetit qe ke ne te, dhe shum mire mund te arrish te perdoresh dy laptop (nje te fshehur + ate qe ke) pa u zbuluar nga te tjeret, shkurt mundesite qe te jep laptop jan me praktike se sa desktop.

----------


## 1_^^_lezhjani

Jane te dyja te mira. Ne ditet e sotme po afrohen qe te dyja per kapacitetin e perpunimit te te dhenave. PC desktop eshte shume me komod kur te prishet nje pjese dhe mund ta nderrosh. Laptop eshte me i veshtire per zevendesimin e pjeseve.
Por sot per sot kur ke nevoje per force perpunuese te pc perdoret zakonisht nje pc desktop ndersa per ata qe kane te bejne me nje pune ku u kerkon qe te levizin shpesh atehere perdorin nje laptop.
Une i kam qe te dy ne shtepi nje  pc desktop IBM te 2003 ,dhe nje panasonic toughebook cf-18 te 2005. I perdor qe te dy ne raste te ndryshme, por ne shtepi perdor pc desktop.

----------


## xlindax

> Pc a lloptopin preferoni



*Laptop.
si gjithmon preferoj ate qe s'kam*

----------


## Mister Enigma

Kompjuter sepse laptopi ma ka bërë bajat jetën.  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## _Candy_



----------


## BlooD_VenoM

Te dy i kam pasur para pak kohesh.Po laptopin nuk e kam me.Me pelqen me shume PC(DESKTOP).

----------


## Qyfyre

Desktop s'ke si e merr me vete në banjo që të lozësh  :buzeqeshje:

----------

